
 To Code With Or Without Music That Is The Question - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/10/to-code-with-or-without-music-that-is-the-question/
======
stuff4ben
For me it depends on the type of music. Stuff that works: instrumental trance,
chants (like Benedictine Monks), good guitar rock (Free Bird, Stairway to
Heaven, Little Wing).

Stuff that doesn't work: classical, trance with vocals, and the rest of the
crap that gets put out today.

